

Raw Strings: writing reader extensions for Racket - p4bl0
http://jarnaldich.me/2011/08/07/raw-strings-in-racket.html

======
kunley
What I find amazing is that the original author is really a Racket newbie:
[http://groups.google.com/group/racket-
users/browse_thread/th...](http://groups.google.com/group/racket-
users/browse_thread/thread/e21d111e3beecd89)

yet she came up with elegant and working solution.

My bet is that was possible not only because of Racket's power, but also
because of its great documentation and friendly, non-religious community.

